# Help cat needs new home urgently



## busybeeverity (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi I'm a newbie on here, I've always had kitten cats who are treated like my family. Got a new kitten as he was going to be out to sleep by the RSPCA if someone didn't take him so we homed him. 
However we live in a farm environment and since he was 9 weeks old he has been bringing in mice. This is no problem as our other 2 boys would kill them and we could dispose of them. However now 9 months he is bringing in live rats and dropping them to play with. At one stage I had 4 rats running around. 
To cut a long story short both my husband and I couldn't cope any longer. We tried everything rat traps,sonic noise machines etc. but still we got the rats. 
We have given him back to the kennels where we got him from and they are trying to find him a home away from a farm. He is so loving and just needs a normal home environment. 
If he goes to the RSPCA Which is what will happen when the kennels get busy they will it him to sleep. We live near Thirsk and he is homed at the moment in Thirsk. Can anyone give him a home.


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm sorry i don't understand, you live on a farm yes, but, how is he bringing the live rats in?
You live in a farmhouse? So he must be coming in through a door? Cat flap? Window?
At nine weeks old he absolutely should not have been going outside!!

He wouldn't have been fully vaccinated, not to mention kittens that age have no sense and can get themselves in terrible danger, a tomcat also could quite likely have killed him! 

You could keep him as an indoor cat?

Or just let him in via the door so you can see before it opens if he has any prey?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

You've already dumped the young cat, it is out of your hands. Let the shelter do it's job.

That he is a hunter makes him an ideal barn cat. He just hasn't learned to kill yet. But home or barn, indoor or outdoor it's no longer anything to do with you.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Sparkle22 just to confirm the cat is now 9 months old. 

Before sending him to the kennels I woukd have contacted your local council who could have advised on the rat problem

I agree with lorilou, you made a decision to find him another home but he is already gone. If you really are trying to find him a home you should take a photo of him and the sad thing for me is you didn't use his name in the post


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

what was he doing out at 9 weeks, way too young  and what's wrong with being a hunter if kitty is living on a farm. 

Why have you already give him away if you are looking for a new home for him.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I think you should have thought about finding a home on here before you returned him to the rescue. Did you not consider before returning him, that there was a risk of him being returned to the RSPCA which is now out of your control? If you want some interest, you need to give some details of the cat and all I can suggest is you give the rescue website info. if he is on there or you post a photo etc.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Fact is this 9 month old cat is no longer yours to find a home for, you gave up ownership of him when you handed him to a rescue.

The rescue will now do what they wish with him.

I thought farm homes needed rat/mice catchers.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi and welcome 
Your post is a bit confusing. Am I right in thinking that the 'kennels' you got the kitten from were threatening to give him to the RSPCA unless someone rehomed him? 
So you took him home and have now returned him to this place which are again trying to find him a home?
Presumably if they don't his fate will be the RSPCA?

Sorry for all the questions, just want to clarify.

I might be wrong but if there are enough rats running about for your cat to be frequently catching them then there must be a serious infestation. This I assume needs to be dealt with properly by the relevant experts.

Bottom line is, if you are willing to persevere with the kitten, you could get him back, keep him indoors whilst the rat issue is dealt with then he could become a great asset to you as a ratter to stay on top of the vermin problem.

Otherwise perhaps he is better off finding a new home


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Don't know why you've posted here. You 'rescued ' a 9 week old kitten and let him out immediately. He obviously learnt to hunt, but was too young to go for the actual kill.

Then he starts bringing you his 'spoils of the hunt' - thats what cats do, in fact if a cat brings you what its caught, its huge compliment, and they are 'looking after' you.

So now hes 9 months old, hes got very good at hunting (hasnt yet mastered the killing side of things, as, lets face it, hes still a baby) and is still bringing you his spoils.

You reward him, by giving him back the same place you 'rescued' him from, knowing full well, that the most likely option is that he will be PTS.

You've given him back. Given him back to the same place you got him, that told you he would be PTS if you didn't take him.

And now you come on here with a 'sob story' about how this poor kitten will be killed unless someone comes and adopts him.

The only reason this kitten will be killed is because you couldnt be bothered to look after it him until you found a home forhim. You took the easy option by giving him back.

You live on a bloody farm, and you let him out at 9 WEEKS old - what did you expect him to do?

And the saddest part of this post, is that I have to had to refer to this poor kitten as him and he, as you didn't even have enough regard for him, to tell us his name.

Shame on you.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Not much you can do about it now, I'm afraid.

It seems that you feel guilty, having come on here to appeal for a home AFTER having returned him to the RSPCA.

I cannot ease your guilt, regrettably. I would assume you still have the rat problem on your land, but now they are not inside so remain 'hidden' from view.

Here is some information on how to reduce hunting behaviour in cats (though the only way to eliminate it completely is to keep them inside):

http://www.bluehousevets.com/assets/Uploads/REDUCE-HUNTING-IN-CATS.pdf


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

busybeeverity said:


> However now 9 months he is bringing in live rats and dropping them to play with. At one stage I had 4 rats running around.
> To cut a long story short both my husband and I couldn't cope any longer. We tried everything rat traps,sonic noise machines etc. but still we got the rats.


You are joking aren't you? You have dumped a cat because he was doing what a cat does naturally? Sounds like you should be grateful to the cat - he was catching rats of which you obviously have a lot. I'm sure it wouldn't have taken long before he got the hang of how to kill them. If the rats are that serious a problem then keep the cats inside whilst you deal with the rats to get their numbers down.

As Sparkle22 has already said - he has to get back in the house somehow so do something so that he can't get in without you being able to check whether he has live prey in his mouth first. That's what I do - they can get into the porch through cat flap but if I'm even vaguely worried that they might be bringing something living in then I close the inside door and so if they do then it is stuck in the porch and not running round my house.

You should be ashamed of yourself. Of all the ridiculous excuses I've heard this is right up there.


----------

